# Codes for between basement finished&unfinished spaces



## Dirtracer85 (May 31, 2016)

I am finishing my basement but leaving the utility/laundry room unfinished.  Floor joists are perpendicular to the partition wall in question, finished space has drywall ceilings with unfaced fiberglass bat insulation.  Even though the utility/laundry room is unfinished Im still rocking the partition wall up to the bottom of the joists because there is kraft faced insulation in between the wall studs.  Do I have to do anything in the joist space between the 2 spaces?  There is a lot of stuff running between the joist so drywall wouldn't be fun.  I have enough mineral wool left over to stuff above the wall between the joists just not sure if that's code.  Also are there any additional fire requirements with the drywall on the unfinished side of the partition?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## cda (May 31, 2016)

Welcome ......


----------



## cda (May 31, 2016)

What state are you in??

Do you happen to know what residential code your city or state has adopted ??

Guess you do not have a building permit for the job ??


----------



## Dirtracer85 (Jun 1, 2016)

Illinois, 2006 irc and have a permit


----------



## JBI (Jun 1, 2016)

There should not be any additional fire protection requirements per the IRC, though a local or state amendment may. Had there been any of those the Building Department would have called it out during plan review before issuing the permit (assuming a plan review was done). 2006 pre-dates IRC sprinkler requirements, so you dodged a bullet there. And laundry rooms pose fewer/smaller hazards generally than say an attached garage.


----------



## fatboy (Jun 1, 2016)

Welcome!

JBI has it, but you should probably call your local building department that you are permitting through and run it by them. Better now than on an inspection.


----------



## steveray (Jun 1, 2016)

If it is a separation between conditioned and unconditioned, then full insulation is all we see typically wrong...That and newly conditioned space meets new energy code and all of the windows and doors must be upgraded....


----------

